# XM antenna base and wire



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure of the difference but being a 2LT you don't have a base radio. Were you able to find out what roof work was done to this car? Besides police light bar/antenna mounts, hail damage, and roll over, you normally don't come across roof damage.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've seen roof mounted antenna torn off by low garage doors. Normally this is limited to SUVs and other taller vehicles but it could happen to a Cruze if it was on a trailer.


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

Tree limb feel on the roof, but that information doesn't really help me in my dilemma


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That should have been an insurance claim against the original owner of the car.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> That should have been an insurance claim against the original owner of the car.


Since the car was bought from a private seller, it's "as is". Water under the bridge now.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The 'without onstar' part description is for a fleet vehicle with onstar delete......I assume you have Onstar....get the correct part number.

Replacement appears to be a stinker.....one piece wiring from antenna to reciever module under dash.
Headliner drop and seat removal, and carpets lifted.....wiring runs down the 'c' pillers, into the trunk and runs alongside the rear lighting harness, under the carpets to the firewall where the module lives.

Consider asking a body shop for a estimate.....they are better geared for this than a service department that is more focused towards mechanical/electrical failures.

Rob


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't have Onstar setup yet but I was hoping to get it. I've been searching and I can't find a part number for the one with both.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Manny_NotTheStig said:


> I don't have Onstar setup yet but I was hoping to get it. I've been searching and I can't find a part number for the one with both.


I need clarification......does your car currently have Onstar or was it a fleet vehicle with Onstar delete?.
If it has Onstar you will have a rearview mirror with Onstar controls.

Rob


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> That should have been an insurance claim against the original owner of the car.


Repairing the roof damage from a limb falling on it would have been one of those things that would have gone unnoticed like my brake/MPG problems(car runs fine what's the problem), roof looks fine couldn't be because of that.


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

The car has Onstar and I actually called them and set it up (got 3 months free). It works fine but the satellite doesn't work. Now even my fm has gotten all staticky. Dealership service guy probably did that so I'll come back quickly with 500 bucks to get it fixed.


----------

